# Man Cave(Duck Blind)



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

WOW! I need better friends. How many beers were consumed building this man cave? 
Louisiana (of course)






3 stories- ******** Duck Blind (on Bayou Self)

1st level hides 4 boats underneath and has room for 2
hunters and has 2 dog doors. 2nd level has a full kitchen with fridge, 2 stoves, electricity for lights, living room with 2 couches and satellite TV, theater seats around the "porch of the blind" to sit 14 guys comfortably. A side porch has a running toilet, a stainless steel grill for cooking whole rib-eyes for lunch and a bar to make all the Mojos and margarita machine which are hard wired to car batteries.

3rd level is the "crows nest" with room for 3. It's about 25' up in the trees and most of the time you are shooting down on the ducks. 
The food scraps we throw out draw a lot of ducks and make the fishing good too. 






.......YEEAAAAAA...HAAWWWW!


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! That's the coolest hangout I've ever seen. I guess you don't get any flooding on that piece of water.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is some duck blind...From the looks of the pic with all the ducks being held up..Does not look like the ducks mind that massive blind in there back yard..Who would want to go home...Kill ducks all season..JIM....CL....!$


----------

